# Sports Technology Labs SARMs



## Browns225 (Nov 7, 2019)

I go to a gym with a lot of competitive BBer's and physique guys and a bunch of them told me they had been stacking LGD, RAD140, S23, or MK677 from sportstechnologylabs.com with their test cycles and raving about how its like similar gains and less sides than stacking gear and this site is lab tested so I tried RAD and LGD one after the other in my last cycle and I was really impressed. I've tried pretty much every common steroid now but LGD is my new favorite oral, I grew calves basically out of nowhere after a month on that and pumps were unreal. Anyone else stack sarms+gear or try sports technology labs?


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 8, 2019)

I use mk677 for its hunger increase when bulking


----------



## Coltenite (Nov 12, 2019)

Are they a legit steroid distributor? I had one a couple months back but lost contact. If so can you pass me their info?


----------

